# Taser Instructor Class



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

The Taunton Police Department is hosting a Taser Instructor Class on December 14 and 15, 2004. For more information, please download the following announcement and reservation form. (pdf format)

Click here for Taser Instructor Training Announcement and Reservation Form (Word).

Click here for Taser Instructor Training Announcement and Reservation Form (.pdf).

Click here for directions to Taunton PD

If you need further assistance please contact the Taunton Police Training Office at (508) 824-7522 extension 146

http://www.neless.com/training.htm
http://www.tauntonma.com/police/


----------

